# Openrc? Portage zerschossen?[SOLVED]

## EasterParade

Seltsames Problem nach gestrigem emerge --sync:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-apps/openrc" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/openrc-9999 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Roy Marples <uberlord@gentoo.org> (02 Oct 2006)

# masked for testing due to major ebuild and installation changes

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for virtual/baselayout

```

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Mar 2008 07:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/                 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/                 ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="GNU X a52 aac aalib alsa amazon amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cjk cli cracklib crypt ctype cups directfb dlloader dri dts dvb dvd fbcon firefox flac foomatic fortran gdbm gif glibc glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 irmc isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms libwww lirc mad midi modplug mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php png povray ppds pppd python qt qt3 quicktime readline reflection scanner session slang snmp spl ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 xcb-arts xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel bt87x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Trotz emerge --regen und anschliessendem emerge --sync keine Änderung: nichts geht mehr.

Die installierte baselayout-2.0.0-rc6-r1 gibt's nicht mehr im Portage tree:

```
# pck baselayout

[ Searching for package 'baselayout' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M~] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.15-r3 (0)

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5 (0)

[-P-] [M~] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11 (0)

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 (0)

[-P-] [M ] sys-apps/baselayout-lite-1.0_pre1 (0)

[-P-] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-vserver-1.11.14-r4 (0)

[-P-] [M~] sys-apps/baselayout-vserver-1.12.3 (0)

[-P-] [M~] sys-apps/baselayout-vserver-1.12.6 (0)

```

Gehe ich das Risiko ein, die installierte Version zu unmergen und dann baselayout-2.0.0 zu emergen oder sitze ich anschliessend auf dem Trocknen?

Ist mein Portage zerschossen? Niemand sonst hat dieses Problem im Forum.

Kann jemand helfen?

Anm.: habe gerade auf einer anderen gentoo-box gesehen, daß dort meine inst. bastelayout Version durchaus noch im portage tree drin ist u. openrc ist gar nicht drin; da scheint definitiv was nicht zu stimmen hier.Last edited by EasterParade on Sat Mar 29, 2008 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Thargor

Das ist soweit volkommen in Ordnung, baselayout wird durch baselayout + openrc ersetzt werden, wobei baselayout nur noch ein paar Dateien bereitstellt und openrc das eigentliche gentoo init system, inclusive /etc/init.d und /etc/conf.d

Demnächst wird es einen Migration-Guide geben, einer der Hauptunterschiede ist, dass die ganzen Variablennamen in /etc/conf.d/* klein geschrieben werden anstatt groß und dass /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2* ersetzt wird durch /etc/conf.d/modules

Das einzige Problem das du im Moment hast ist, dass bis jetzt nur openrc-9999 in portage ist (das ist die git-version, btw) und openrc-0.2 noch nicht released ist. Das soll aber die Tage passieren und dann kommt das auch in portage.

Der Grund für den Block ist, dass es nicht vorgesehen ist, von baselayout-2-rc* nach baselayout-2 + openrc zu wechseln, da diese sich im Prinzip die gleiche Funktionalität zur Verfügung stellen. Von baselayout-1* nach openrc ist kein Problem, da gibt's auch keinen Block.

Falls du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst:

```
quickpkg --include-config=y baselayout

emerge -C baselayout

emerge -v1 openrc baselayout
```

Falls sich jemand fragt, warum baselayout durch baselayout + openrc ersetzt wird:

Das ganze kommt daher, dass Roy Marples ("uberlord"), der baselayout-2 entwickelt hat gentoo verlassen hat, aber das ganze unter dem Namen openrc weiterentwickelt. Und openrc ist jetzt das Standard gentoo-system geworden, wobei es prinzipiell recht einfach austauschbar sein soll, z.B. durch einit, initng und Konsorten (Das ist mit der größte vorteil von baselayout-2)

Das tolle an openrc ist übrigens, dass es sich an den POSIX Standard hält und deswegen z.B. auch auf *BSD läuft.

Ich hoffe ich konnte alle Klarheiten beseitigen  :Very Happy: 

Benedikt

----------

## EasterParade

Vielen liebe Dank Thargor,

es tut richtig gut. sich informiert zu fühlen.

Ich habe schon davon gelesen, es aber nicht so recht einordnen können.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich meine installierte baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1 mit rc-Bezeichnung in /etc/portage/package.keywords und package.unmask präzise reingeschrieben, was mir diese Fehlermeldung beseitigt hat.  Was ich nicht verstehe ist, daß meine inst. Version in der tree Auflistung nicht mehr auftaucht, sondern nur baselayout-2.0.0 - vorläufig ist es aber beruhigend zu wissen, daß mein System nicht zerschossen ist.

Ich werde mir das anschauen und auf den Migrationguide warten. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine ausfühliche Erklärung und Deinen Tip.

----------

## Thargor

Okay, scheint wohl doch nicht zu verlaufen wie geplant...

Und wieder einmal hat die Kommunikation ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht (in jeder Hinsicht, dev <--> dev und dev <--> user)

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_e40fd7ad8c98059cf4ee0d1b045cd912.xml

----------

## EasterParade

Tja - tut mir leid, daß ich den thread nicht weiter beobachtet habe bis heute; da habe ich mal kurz reingeschaut.

Meine sync Aktionen sind seit drei Tagen ohnehin höchst merkwürdig. Gestern noch wollte portage Sachen downgraden, die es zwei Tage vorher upgegradet hat ( habe ich nicht mit keyword versehen, sind also nicht gemasked ), z.B. gnutls od. gdb und ein block war auch dabei ( bezog sich auf python ).

Heute ist das alles wie weggeblasen, dafür sieht es jetzt wie folgt aus:

```
hese are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.6 [7.7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [2.0.0_rc6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.3_pre1 [0.8.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05 [1.6.0.03]

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc (is blocking sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1)

```

Wobei baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1 und makedev-3.23.1 in meinen package.keywords und package.unmask mit freigemacht sind.

Ich laß da mal schön die Finger von und warte, was sich ergibt. Vielleicht emerge ich die anderen Pakete manuell und laß die baselayout-story ruhen.

Was ist da eigentlich los?

----------

## gimpel

 *transsib wrote:*   

> Wobei baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1 und makedev-3.23.1 in meinen package.keywords und package.unmask mit freigemacht sind.

 

Das bringt nur nichts mehr da baselayout-2.0.0_rc6 aus portage entfernt wurde. Du möchtest also 2.0.0 und openrc unmasken, oder bis es als stable deklariert wurde bei baselayout-1 bleiben.

Hier läuft baselayout-2.0.0 + openrc einwandfrei. Das update von 2.0.0-rc6 war recht schmerzfrei... paar rc Dateien updaten, /etc/localtime richtig linken (oder kopieren wenn /usr auf einer seperaten Partition ist), passt.

Ein downgrade auf baselayout-1 ist wesentlich stressiger.

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> Ein downgrade auf baselayout-1 ist wesentlich stressiger.

 

Sehe ich auch so. Also gut. Mach ich.

Was ist eigentlich mit makedev? Braucht man das denn noch? Sagt mir der block, daß makedev raus muß?

Nachtrag:

Jetzt sieht's so aus,

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05 [1.6.0.03]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 [2.0.0_rc6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.2-r2  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug"

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-118-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.2-r2)

```

Udev erst unmergen, nach Kompilieren von openrc wieder emergen?

Meine installierte Version ist udev-115-r1.Last edited by EasterParade on Sat Mar 29, 2008 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

 *transsib wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ein downgrade auf baselayout-1 ist wesentlich stressiger. 
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. Also gut. Mach ich.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit makedev? Braucht man das denn noch? Sagt mir der block, daß makedev raus muß?

 

Nein, der block sagt, dass makedev von baselayout <2.0.0_rc (sprich baselayout-1) geblocked wird, welches aufgrud deines aktuellen keywordings reingezogen wird.

Unmask 2.0.0, dann verschwindet auch der blocker.

Bezüglich udev, neuere versionen sind ~arch masked. Also wirst du da auch ein ~arch keyword erlauben müssen. Dann sollte ein aktuelleres mit reingezogen werden.

Mach ein backup von /etc und quickpkgs von udev und baselayout! Sicher ist sicher.

Ich würde erstmal udev alleine updaten, reboot. Dann erst weiter mit openrc.

----------

## EasterParade

Danke. Das sieht schon besser aus. Werde das dann mal so machen wie empfohlen.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05 [1.6.0.03]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [115-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 [2.0.0_rc6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.2-r2  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug"

```

Welches udev hast Du denn laufen?

----------

## gimpel

Auch das udev-119. Aber ich hab ~arch global - daher waren das schrittweise updates.

Keine Ahnung ob das bei udev soviel ausmacht, aber ein wenig Vorsicht bei systemkritischen Sachen wie udev und baselayout kann nicht schaden  :Smile: 

Wenn du ein entsprechendes backup hast, kannst auch relativ gefahrenlos alles aufs mal updaten, dann musste nur einmal rebooten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EasterParade

Ja, die hat's nunmehr. Vorsicht bei systemkritischen updates ist die Mutter der Kiste. Daher habe ich kein ~arch generell. Schrittweise updates bei udev sind sicher besser, aber nu muß es auch so gehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du ein entsprechendes backup hast, kannst auch relativ gefahrenlos alles aufs mal updaten, dann musste nur einmal rebooten 

 

Wenn's geklappt hat werde ich diesen post editieren mit   :Question:   was rauskommt.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe - wird schon schiefgehen.

EDIT: Sieht so aus, als wäre das gut über die Bühne gegangen. In /etc/rc.conf war XSESSION nicht vorgesehen. Da ich keine xinitrc habe, hab ich das noch unten dran gehängt an die neue rc.conf.  :Very Happy: 

Sdp Server wird nicht gestartet, aber das muß nicht damit zusammenhängen.

Ein Problem, das ein Ärgernis war, ist mir geblieben, obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß ich keinen Plan habe, wo das herkommt:

Beim shutdown bekomme ich keinen "Abspann" ( sprich die shutdown Meldungen ) und mit CTRL-ALT-Backspace komme ich nicht aus X heraus zurück auf die Konsole, sondern es gibt nen blackscreen und sofort geht der Monitor in Powersave.

Ich hatte gehofft, daß das mit baselayout 2 zusammenhängt oder mit weiß der Teufel was...  :Rolling Eyes:  und daß ich das nun loswerde, aber die Ursache muß wohl woanders liegen.

Ansonsten läuft das System sauber, danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## gimpel

 *transsib wrote:*   

> EDIT: Sieht so aus, als wäre das gut über die Bühne gegangen. In /etc/rc.conf war XSESSION nicht vorgesehen. Da ich keine xinitrc habe, hab ich das noch unten dran gehängt an die neue rc.conf. 
> 
> Sdp Server wird nicht gestartet, aber das muß nicht damit zusammenhängen.
> 
> Ein Problem, das ein Ärgernis war, ist mir geblieben, obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß ich keinen Plan habe, wo das herkommt:
> ...

 

Welcome on OpenRC!  :Smile: 

Was die Tastatur angeht etc, check nochmal ob du nicht evtl ein paar eigene Einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/ überschrieben hast. /etc/inputrc und dergleichen könnten auch schuld sein. Ein paar init scripte machen noch Probleme, zB spamd. Meist liegt es daran, dass start-stop-daemon ein pidfile erwartet, der daemon aber garkeines anlegt. Das lässt sich aber leicht beheben. (Für zB spamd hatte ich die Lösung im unsupported software forum gepostet)

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> Welcome on OpenRC! 

 

Vielen Dank; schätze, daß damit erst mal Ruhe ist - bis zur nächsten kleineren od. größeren Umstellung.

Was die inputrc angeht, so hat die offensichtl. nichts zu tun mit dem Zurückgehen auf die Konsole aus X raus oder dem Fakt, daß ich den vertrauten "Abspann" beim Runterfahren nicht mehr kriege. Die Anweisungen dort beziehen sich auf das Scollen in der Konsole.

Ich habe schon in einigen init scripten und config Dateien gesucht, bin aber nirgends fündig geworden. 

Im englischen Forum habe ich schon mal gepostet deshalb, und zwar im Mega-thread zu Problemen mit xorg, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Entweder ich habe mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt oder es hat sonst niemand dieses Ärgernis am Hals.

Spamd scheint bei mir keine Probleme zu machen. Sdp beobachte ich, ebenso wie das Verhalten des optischen Laufwerks ( brennen ) etc.

Werde weiter suchen und danke Dir nochmal für Deine Hilfe.   :Smile: 

----------

## EasterParade

Hallo

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.

"Failed to load sdp server" ist ein kde glitch und ignorierbar. Bluetooth braucht das nicht, sdpd, es läuft; nur die Meldung von kde nervt. 

Das hat mit openrc u. baselayout nichts zu tun.

Was den fehlenden "Abspann" bei shutdown u. reboot bzw. die Unfähigkeit, aus X auf die Konsole zurückzugehen angeht, so bleibe ich sprachlos. Auch das hat nichts zu tun mit baselayout2 oder openrc. 

Da muß ich weitersuchen oder warten, bis es geht, wie es gekommen ist...   :Confused: 

Openrc funktioniert hier tadellos.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe Baselayout-2.0 und OpenRC-9999 seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz und der Eindruck ist positiv!

Alles funktioniert sauber und schnell, die Migration der /etc/conf.d/rc in die /etc/rc.conf ist schoen und beendet hoffentlich den Wahn bei Gentoo jede wichtige Variable in eine eigene Datei zu stecken.

Sehr gluecklich  :Very Happy: 

Hoffentlich lernt man noch in ein paar anderen Punkten von Arch *hust*

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> Was den fehlenden "Abspann" bei shutdown u. reboot bzw. die Unfähigkeit, aus X auf die Konsole zurückzugehen angeht, so bleibe ich sprachlos. Auch das hat nichts zu tun mit baselayout2 oder openrc.
> 
> Da muß ich weitersuchen oder warten, bis es geht, wie es gekommen ist... 

 

Quote myself; das hier ist es, der nvidia Treiber:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-687116-highlight-.html?sid=6bbf330bb3aa526b6d5ac18e8c76823a

Wenn ich nur lange genug warte... alles kommt ans Licht.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Ist denn der Systemstart schneller geworden durch baselayout2/openrc im Vergleich zu baselayout1?

----------

## ScytheMan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

für alle die ne anleitung wollen.

die zeiten passen natürlich wieder, denn vermutlich kriegt 2008.0 noch baselayout-1, d.h. man darf wieder alles umstellen..

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> Ist denn der Systemstart schneller geworden durch baselayout2/openrc im Vergleich zu baselayout1?

 

Eindeutig: ja

LG

----------

